# '93 Kewet Eljet-3 electric vehicle - $0.99/No Reserve



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $0.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Feb-13-2010 19:33:22 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

